# Amphibious RV!



## Deadly Sushi

Now THIS is COOL!!!! 
http://www.terrawind.com/terrawind.html
.
.
.




Cool Amphibious Manufacturers International retrofits RV's to make them amphibious. You just drive the massive mother into a lake, and presto, houseboat for the weekend. I want one badly but they cost anywhere between $850,000 - $1.2 million, putting them about $850,000 - $1.2 million out of my price range. Oh well, I guess I can always steal the neighbor's RV and drive it into the lake. It might float. Some sugar in the gas tank should do the trick. Check out a link to the company's website after the jump -- they even make an amphibious SUV and sports car. Neat shit. Certainly brings new meaning the the phrase, "I drove my RV into a lake", doesn't it?
*Friend*: What did you get into this weekend?
*Me*: You know, the usual -- I drove my RV into the lake.
*Friend*: HA! No seriously.
*Me*: I'm being serious, I drove my RV into the lake.
*Friend*: Man, if you're just gonna lie--
*Me*: Fine asshole, I had sex with some chick from outerspace.
*Friend*: No way! Do they really have three tits?

















Cool Amphibious Manufacturers International


----------



## BoneheadNW

Amphibious RV is about as useful as an extra set of teets on a bull.  Having said that, don't tell me.....that's next on your list.
Bone


----------



## Erik

I dunno - sounds like a very handy item for living in Iowa or along the gulf coast...


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Erik thats pretty true! Good point!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Some people just cant find the good in anything!  I personally would never own one but its still pretty damn cool!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Put a set of tracks on it then I'd be more inclined.........


----------



## muleman RIP

Guy at the local lake was trying to back his boat down the ramp with a motorhome and it was a little slippery for all that weight. LOL He needed a BIG wrecker to drag it up the ramp!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

it is a cool concept but I would guess one would have to be picky were you went into the water and where you wanted to come out ,as I would guess most beach heads won't support the weight. also it must have some kind of all wheel drive system to get back up on dry land.


----------



## FrancSevin

The drive train issues and the water tightness would be a maintanance nightmare. Plus the compromise of space and power plant capacities. 

I would imagine it to be easier, cheaper and far more sea worthy to have a pontoon barge built upon which you could just drive the thing up.. Then just tow behind when traveling.

I love the fact that people seem to always want to invent stuff like this. But if I wanted to have a motor home and go on the water I would tow this baby behind my Winnebago.
http://jalopnik.com/5376329/corvette+powered-python-fastest-amphibious-vehicle-ever


----------



## Danang Sailor

Erik said:


> I dunno - sounds like a very handy item for living in Iowa or along the gulf coast...



Iowa?  No problem!  The Gulf Coast?  Can you say "Swamped before even clearing the surf?"


----------



## Catavenger

What, it doesn't fly?


----------

